# Witzig



## sascha (11 Januar 2006)

http://www.nerv-magazin.de , insbesondere http://www.nerv-magazin.de/job&karriere/einstellungstest.htm


----------



## stieglitz (12 Januar 2006)

Jetzt habe ich diesen Einstellungsfragebogen noch gestern Abend nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen ausgefüllt, schon habe ich eine Absage per Mail erhalten.
Ich sei überqulifiziert!!!!
Dabei hab ich nichtmal Abitur!
Ich bin masslos traurig. :bigcry:  :bigcry:


----------



## Avor (12 Januar 2006)

@Stieglitz

Ach sei nicht traurig , mich wollten sie auch nicht. Ich sei unterqualifiziert und hätte auch sonst keine Bildung.  :tröst: 

Grüßle ins Schwobaländle!

Avor


----------



## stieglitz (12 Januar 2006)

@Avor
Dann schliessen wir uns einfach zusammen und beantragen gegen Bild eine Sammelklage wegen Diskriminierung.
Wo kämen wird denn hin, wenn Qulifikation ein Kriterium für einen Arbeitplatz wäre.
Die Klageschrift können uns sicher Katzenhai und Der Jurist aufsetzen.
Und ausserdem melden wir das bei bilblog.de, die werden schon sehen wass sie davon haben. :evil:


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> und beantragen gegen Bild eine Sammelklage


und er sprach Jehova  :rotfl:


----------



## Heiko (12 Januar 2006)

*umguck*
Hammelplage? Wo?


----------



## stieglitz (12 Januar 2006)

@CP und Heiko

Ihr wollt euch doch sicher daran beteiligen?


----------



## Avor (12 Januar 2006)

Also Stieglitz

Du weißt doch, daß Qualifikation sehr wohl gefragt ist wo noch richtig gearbeitet wird. Nach oben hin darf´s  weniger sein. 

BtW: Solange mir Heiko, Sascha und Co hier noch das Gnadenbrot gewähren pfeif ich auf das lukrativste Angebot, das in Arbeit ausartet.  

 

Gruß Avor :


----------



## stieglitz (12 Januar 2006)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Also Stieglitz
> 
> 
> BtW: Solange mir Heiko, Sascha und Co hier noch das Gnadenbrot gewähren pfeif ich auf das lukrativste Angebot, das in Arbeit ausartet.
> ...


Was zahlen die denn? :lol:


----------



## Avor (12 Januar 2006)

@Stieglitz

Abgerechnet wird zeilenweise, mehr darf ich nicht verraten. Wegen Finanzamt. 

   



Gruß Avor


----------



## BenTigger (12 Januar 2006)

Ach deswegen sind deine Zeilen immer so kurz und dann aber umso mehr davon in jedem Posting...


----------



## Avor (12 Januar 2006)

Ben, mußt Du alles gleicht verraten, Spielverderber! :-? 

Die stufen mich noch herunter  und ich muß mich dann doch wieder  bei dem anderen Verein bewerben.  :x 

 :evil: 

Avor


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Januar 2006)

Mist - die haben mein Angebot angenommen ... Was mache ich denn jetzt?

Ah, ich weiß: 
Ich schreibe eine Kolumne darüber, warum Franz Beckenbauer nicht genommen wurde (negatives Stiftung-Warentest-Ergebnis für seinen Füller) und warum Angela Merkel nicht mit Sat1-Pro7 fusionieren darf. Überschrift (bitte riesig denken): "Die Grenze zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn: Dormagen!" - _Warum der Rhein hinter Köln verschämt nach Holland abbiegt _ - Exclusiv mit Bildern ab Seite 119 (also Seite 32 ab Samstag) ...


----------



## stieglitz (13 Januar 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Mist - die haben mein Angebot angenommen ... Was mache ich denn jetzt?


Die nehmen dich, weil du Jurist bist.
Die benötigen doch mehr Juristen als Journalisten, um die ständigen einstweiligen Verfügungen abzuwehren.
Ansonsten herzlichen Glückwunsch! Gruß an Diekmann.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

*Wer macht mit?*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Sammelklage wegen Diskriminierung.


Kann man eine solche Samelklage nich auch in anderen Fällen machen? Ich finde, das das mit den Gratis-Sms auch nach einer Sammelklage schreit! Wer macht mit?


----------



## Heiko (13 Januar 2006)

*Re: Wer macht mit?*



			
				Sammelkläger schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenn Du ein Hammelpläger bist gibts in Deutschland trotzdem keine Hammelplage.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

Schade, früher gab es mehr Aufhebens, wenn jemand "Sammelklage" gedacht hat...   :lol:


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Januar 2006)

Nicht ernstgenommener S. schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, früher gab es mehr Aufhebens, wenn jemand "Sammelklage" gedacht hat...   :lol:


Ich habe ganz laut Jehova gedacht.  :holy:


----------

